# Grande Fratello 13. Dal 3 Marzo 2014. Su Canale 5 alle 21



## admin (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ora sembra essere davvero ufficiale. Ricomincia il Grande Fratello. E la nuova edizione, la tredicesima, prenderà il via prossimo Lunedì 3 Marzo 2014. 

Considerato che gli altri giorni della settimana sono occupati da partite di calcio ed altri programmi di punta, la diretta in prime time (prima serata) andrà in onda tutti i lunedì a partire dalle ore 21 su Canale 5. 

Il daytime (la fascia giornaliera), invece, sarà visibile tutti i giorni su Italia 1 dalle 17,50 alle 18,25. 

L'opinionista di punta potrebbe essere Barbara Palombelli.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Si sapeva che prima o poi sarebbe tornato.... magari stavolta hanno capito la lezione e prenderanno concorrenti normali e non fenomeni da baraccone


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Siamo l'unico paese in cui esiste ancora, rendiamoci conto quanto siamo messi male.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Le uniche che valeva qualcosa guardare per me sono state la 1 e la 10. La 1 perché era gente vera, che faceva quello che voleva, non costruita secondo storie inventate dagli autori per invogliare gli spettatori, con NIENTE di vero come è stato fatto in seguito. Mentre la 10 era tutta costruita ma l'ho apprezzata per Mauro che ha stravinto facendo quello che voleva e disobbedendo agli "ordini" degli sceneggiatori, grandissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Questi programmi ..come amici e come quella M che fanno al pomeriggio con Mario De Filippo sono programmi per un certo tipo di gente con un certo tipo di QI .. finchè ci sarà questa gente ci saranno questi programmi... 

****iaset fa quello che gli chiedono loro devono fare soldi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

P.s. : Dimenticavo che sono fatti anche per determinate regioni d'italia dove per esempio il programma del pomeriggio di Mario fa l' 80% di share soltanto in una particolare regione.. assurdo


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2014)

Pietà.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fenomeno da ba(ld)raccone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2014)

Bah.Se proprio devono farlo,che almeno ci mettano qualche bella gnocca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lo rifanno per far lavorare la marcuzzi, visto che avevano deciso di chiuderlo per bassi ascolti. Se la gente lo tornerà a vedere, direi che ci meritiamo di vedere sempre le solite vaccate in tv.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Febbraio 2014)

L'unico motivo di interesse inerente questa "trasmissione" è la Gialappa's


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2014)

Guardo il lato positivo, torna mai dire grande fratello.


----------



## Stex (18 Febbraio 2014)

speriamo ci siano delle fighe almeno


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2014)

Forza, tutti a guardare!


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2014)

Ma dai...  . Meglio sprecarle sulla tazza quelle tre ore del programma. Tanto è un pò la stessa cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza, tutti a guardare!



Lo hanno anche qui da noi ahaahhahhahahah, questa sera


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo hanno anche qui da noi ahaahhahhahahah, questa sera




Un'amarezza mondiale!


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un'amarezza mondiale!


Nella prima edizione, due anni fa, c'era pure un italiano nella casa


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2014)

stavo guardando la fiction su rai 1 e nelle pause pubblicitarie ho girato sul GF. 

ne ho visti 5 minuti e alcuni concorrenti sembrano già imbarazzanti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Marzo 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> speriamo ci siano delle fighe almeno


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2014)

Mario Balotelli ✔ @FinallyMario 
Segui 
Allora, se Samba non vince il #grandefratello Mario Balotelli entrerà nella casa a protestare!!! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;Dai Samba frateeeee!!
10:28 PM - 3 Mar 2014 

 balo


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Mario Balotelli ✔ @FinallyMario
> Segui
> Allora, se Samba non vince il #grandefratello Mario Balotelli entrerà nella casa a protestare!!! ������Dai Samba frateeeee!!
> 10:28 PM - 3 Mar 2014
> ...


Ahah ho guardato un po e al momento è l'unico che mi ispira.


----------



## gabuz (3 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nella prima edizione, due anni fa, c'era pure un italiano nella casa



L'indimenticabile è l'italiano che partecipò in un'edizione bulgara o romena


----------



## Morghot (4 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guardo il lato positivo, torna mai dire grande fratello.


Niente gialappas quest'anno.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'indimenticabile è l'italiano che partecipò in un'edizione bulgara o romena



Ungherese 

Si chiamava Renato


----------



## O Animal (4 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'indimenticabile è l'italiano che partecipò in un'edizione bulgara o romena



Ranatooooooo in Ungheria...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'indimenticabile è l'italiano che partecipò in un'edizione bulgara o romena


ahahah io intendevo nel grade fratello edizione Danimarca


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2014)

non credo di guardarlo


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2014)

Io poi divento cattivo su ste cose. Ma vorrei sapere le 3 regioni dove ci sono i massimi ascolti e l'età degli individui che il programma raggiunge.
Poi ci facciamo tante domande.

Il massimo del trash e dell'ignoranza. Non bisogna guardare questi programmi, non bisogna. Neanche guardando il programma con consapevolezza dell'enorme bidonata che è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io poi divento cattivo su ste cose. Ma vorrei sapere le 3 regioni dove ci sono i massimi ascolti e l'età degli individui che il programma raggiunge.
> Poi ci facciamo tante domande.
> 
> Il massimo del trash e dell'ignoranza. Non bisogna guardare questi programmi, non bisogna. Neanche guardando il programma con consapevolezza dell'enorme bidonata che è.


.


----------

